
EU loses $27B in corporate tax a year to UK Switzerland Luxembourg Netherlands - sebwi
https://www.taxjustice.net/2020/04/27/eu-loses-over-27-billion-in-corporate-tax-a-year-to-uk-switzerland-luxembourg-and-netherlands/
======
_Microft
What would a country like Luxembourg actually do if they no longer had the
'advantage' of providing tax avoidance?

